# How to spray paint a kayak!!!!



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey buzzads,

I want to spary paint my playboat or do a stencil on the bottom. What kind of paint would I use and how would I approach doing this? Also if you hae any cool designs post em!

Thanks!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Spray*


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

They make a plastic spray paint it doesn't work very well if you are placing your boat on rocks. The stuff scraps off.. The carbon boats are easy to get color under the resin but that's different... Good luck try sharpies maybe buy a pack of the color ones that stuff seems to bleed into the plastic better


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

What ever you spray on it will end up in the river. I like the sharpie idea. Sounds more eco friendly.


----------



## thebog (May 25, 2013)

A friend of mine tried spray painting a stencil on the bottom of his boat, and it didn't make it through the first day. I've had some luck with a sharpie on top of the boat, but I think just about anything on the bottom won't last.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

I've painted my playboat repeatedly for different multi-day trips (attached was a 4th of July Middle Salmon launch), but always top-side not the bottom. Its true that spraypaint comes off on rocks so stencil on the bottom would be short lived.

Not sure anything would really stand up to rock scraping for that long, even sharpie.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Redpaddle said:


> I've painted my playboat repeatedly for different multi-day trips (attached was a 4th of July Middle Salmon launch), but always top-side not the bottom. Its true that spraypaint comes off on rocks so stencil on the bottom would be short lived.
> 
> Not sure anything would really stand up to rock scraping for that long, even sharpie.


Ok so bottom design sounds like a no go. What paint did you use on this boat?


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

just regular ol' rustOleum


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

*That stays on in the water?*



Redpaddle said:


> just regular ol' rustOleum


How long does that normally last? (looks sick btw!)


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks!
It really depends on how much you rough it up but mine is still going strong 8 months later. I hope to get on another summer river trip to give me a reason to repaint it!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sick*



Redpaddle said:


> Thanks!
> It really depends on how much you rough it up but mine is still going strong 8 months later. I hope to get on another summer river trip to give me a reason to repaint it!


Awesome, did you have any paint on the bottom or just on the top?


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

top only


----------

